# Lamb Chops on the Weber Kettle



## bar-b-que blues (Mar 28, 2021)

Started my Saturday with a trip to Lowe’s. I decided it was time to replace my old standby Weber kettle... It has provided me with a decade of hassle free bbq, and owes me nothing.








My GF and I were at our local butcher a few weeks back, and we noticed they had locally sourced American lamb. Generally, I haven’t been a fan of lamb until recently. This would prove to be my 3’rd ever go with lamb. The first 2 times were cooked in the oven, low and slow... Then seared in a ripping hot cast iron skillet. Both times were fantastic, no complaints. This time, I wanted to take it to the next level and BBQ. All I can say is WOW! Just over the top... better than ANY steak I’ve ever had... Enjoy!







Started off with a whiskey, of course 







Trimmed up the fat, and cleaned up the bones some. Cut rack into 2 bone pieces.







Marinated in garlic, rosemary, salt and pepper, and oil for 4 hours.







Put the on the grill, indirect and low temperature until 115 internal.







Ramped up the coals and seared (cold grate method) for 1 minute a side. Finished indirect until 130 internal.







The final product... Absolutely, amazing!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2021)

I love lamb chops & those look absolutely delicious!
What a great way to break in your new kettle!
Al


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Mar 28, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I love lamb chops & those look absolutely delicious!
> What a great way to break in your new kettle!
> Al



Thank you! I can’t believe I’ve been missing out, all these years, on delicious lamb


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Mar 28, 2021)

Man that is a shiny Webber. Congrats lamb looks amazing too


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Mar 28, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Man that is a shiny Webber. Congrats lamb looks amazing too


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 28, 2021)

Wow, those look phenomenal!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 28, 2021)

YEAP! Agree, looks delicious! 
And how was that Irish whiskey? Big fan of single malts.


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 28, 2021)

Very Nice lamb chops!


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Mar 28, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Very Nice lamb chops!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 28, 2021)

Beautiful meal. You nailed it!


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Mar 28, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> And how was that Irish whiskey? Big fan of single malts.



Excellent! Big fan of single malts... Lagavulin 16 FTW!


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Mar 28, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Beautiful meal. You nailed it!



 Thank you!


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 28, 2021)

Oh man! You got me wanting to try out lamb now. Gorgeous plate. And great pics also.
Jim


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Mar 28, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Oh man! You got me wanting to try out lamb now. Gorgeous plate. And great pics also.
> Jim



You won’t regret it! And thank you!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 28, 2021)

Congrats on the carousel ride and the new kettle! Beautiful lamb! Between the whiskey and cook you nailed it!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 28, 2021)

A all around wonderful piece of work, lamb done to perfection and a nice tiddly to boot, huge Like! RAY


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Mar 28, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Congrats on the carousel ride and the new kettle! Beautiful lamb! Between the whiskey and cook you nailed it!
> 
> Ryan



Thank you sir!


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Mar 28, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> A all around wonderful piece of work, lamb done to perfection and a nice tiddly to boot, huge Like! RAY



Thanks Ray! Was one of my best. I’m proud of it!


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Mar 28, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow, those look phenomenal!



Thank you, so much!


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 28, 2021)

Great job! That's just the way my buddy makes them, except he does 1-bone chops. He calls them, Lamp Pops. Usually served as an appetizer.


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Mar 28, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> Great job! That's just the way my buddy makes them, except he does 1-bone chops. He calls them, Lamp Pops. Usually served as an appetizer.



Appetizer... that’s exactly why I got into the chops in the first place. My favorite sushi place has a chop app that is to die for! Has a real nice garlic/ sweetness to them...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 28, 2021)

I am a lamb producer and consumer. Those my friend look delectable! Nicely done. I can even smell them. Deeeelicious.


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Mar 28, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> I am a lamb producer and consumer. Those my friend look delectable! Nicely done. I can even smell them. Deeeelicious.



Thank you, very very much! That really means a lot to me, coming from you!


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 28, 2021)

Those look mighty fine to me!!!!


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Mar 28, 2021)

ab canuck said:


> Those look mighty fine to me!!!!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 28, 2021)

bar-b-que blues said:


> Excellent! Big fan of single malts... Lagavulin 16 FTW!


Single pot still. Boy... I was way off. Well....see ya later.


----------



## xray (Mar 29, 2021)

Beautiful looking lamb and great photos too! I almost needed my sunglasses to look at that Weber.


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Mar 29, 2021)

xray said:


> Beautiful looking lamb and great photos too! I almost needed my sunglasses to look at that Weber.



Thank you! Unfortunately, it won’t look that way for long!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 29, 2021)

Awesome looking lamb !! I would be all over those chops..


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Mar 29, 2021)

jaxgatorz said:


> Awesome looking lamb !! I would be all over those chops..



I can’t believe I’ve missed out on so many lamb-less years ... My mother, just wasn’t a cook... she killed a lot of things for me growing up... I’m slowly trying different things, my way


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 3, 2021)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Apr 3, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## cmayna (Apr 3, 2021)

Mucho El Perfecto!     I'm doing lamb on my Weber tomorrow for easter.   Rosemary, garlic, S&P


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Apr 3, 2021)

cmayna said:


> Mucho El Perfecto!     I'm doing lamb on my Weber tomorrow for easter.   Rosemary, garlic, S&P



Thank you! Enjoy!


----------

